# New Damascus glove



## longbowdave1 (Aug 10, 2017)

I picked up a Damascus glove, never used one before this. Shoots real smooth, should have got one sooner. Today was only the second time I shot the longbow this summer.Finally shooting pain free, first time in many years.

Only a month to go to deer season , can't wait.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 11, 2017)

I like them. Shoot better when I can feel the string. I just wear them out quick down here in this humidity as it generally stays wet if I'm out and about.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 12, 2017)

I just have to figure out what kind of glove to wear over it. Maybe some mechanics gloves with the three finger tips cut off???

 They have about 200 acres of corn standing on the east border of the property. When the crop rotation lands on all corn, we usually do well on deer .

Got a bunch of small bucks on camera last week , can't wait to hunt deer again.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 12, 2017)

and a few from other camera...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 13, 2017)

Nice


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 13, 2017)

Lots of deer to choose from there, Dave. Do you know which one I'd shoot?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 13, 2017)

sawtooth said:


> Lots of deer to choose from there, Dave. Do you know which one I'd shoot?



I'm thinking the same one I'm going for. Which is, the first one that comes in to the  "under 20 yard mark". They all look delicous! Hope you're doing well Dendy, and good luck this deer season.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 13, 2017)

I have been shooting a Damascus for years and always keep a second one on hand that i have "shot in."  I cut the three fingers out of the middle of my glove on the right hand and have different weight gloves for different temps.  Works great!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 14, 2017)

longbowdave1 said:


> I'm thinking the same one I'm going for. Which is, the first one that comes in to the  "under 20 yard mark". They all look delicous! Hope you're doing well Dendy, and good luck this deer season.



Yep! That would be the one.  Good luck!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 14, 2017)

Barebowyer said:


> I have been shooting a Damascus for years and always keep a second one on hand that i have "shot in."  I cut the three fingers out of the middle of my glove on the right hand and have different weight gloves for different temps.  Works great!!!




Thanks for the advice. Picking up and extra glove is a great idea!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 14, 2017)

sawtooth said:


> Yep! That would be the one.  Good luck!




thanks D. The longbow has been sitting idle to long to hand out free passes to the young bucks or does.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 14, 2017)

I picked up a new Deer target this past weekend. My son has been bugging me to pick one up, just didn't want a cheap one(as in quality), or break the bank either. I saw the "Big Shooter Buck" on sale at a local sport shop. A coupon got it down to 71$, and it has a 20$ rebate from the manufacturer too, so 51$ total. Tough to find one that cheap. 

 The arrows pull real easy as they do from a higher priced Rhinehart target. I'm liking it so far. Should help my son drawing down on a deer shaped target to with his longbow too.

A couple rounds from 15 and 20 yds with the new target...  I'm redialed in from 15 (when I follow through on the shot), just a bit rusty from 20yds yet, but I have time to work on that.......


----------

